# Pet Plan Insurance Question



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney is registered at the vets as a cockapoo crossbreed which I understand is preferable as it keeps the insurance costs down. However, when I rang Pet Plan for an insurance quote they didn't consider him to be a crossbreed and despite them ringing my vet to clarify, (and calling the underwriters and breeder too, apparently) Pet Plan said that he is regarded as a cockapoo and that I must ensure that the vet changes his details so that any claims are not invalid. Does that sound right to you?


I've ended up agreeing to paying £36.36, a month for 10 months (2 months are free) which covers £4000 fees, £100 excess, which I can cancel anytime before September 1st.

Thanks for any comments! 

ps I've just checked John Lewis who seem more straightforward - £34.81 per month for £7000 cover, £80 excess plus he is regarded as a cockapoo crossbreed by them.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi

Miss Lilly came to me on 4 weeks free Petplan insurance...
However, having researched I too decided to go for the John Lewis insurance as it seemed better value for money and from what I understood at the time provides life time cover for any health problems.

My friend's dog was insured by another company (I think Petplan but I'm not sure) and developed epilepsy. Although the insurance covered initial investigations, it is now excluded by their insurers as they reached the limits set pretty quickly and now have to pay out of their own pocket for any treatment related to the epilepsy whilst still paying for the insurance in case of any other problems.

I liked the amount of cover John Lewis provides for different problems, including 3rd party stuff. Saying that, I've not had to claim so far and will hopefully never have to!!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Miss Lilly. Its a bit of a minefield and I was told to get 5 quotes only and compare them, but just having these 2 is hard to work out which is best!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh Virgin now have quoted me £29.95 per month, £6000 vet costs per condition, £80 excess - I wonder if anyone has had experience of them please?

thank you!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have used Petplan covered for life policies for years and claimed thousands with no exclusions being applied or vast hikes in premium so will probably always use them to be honest. 

The important things to note are there are different types of insurance so some will be up to a certain amount per year, others up to a certain amount per condition and the best cover for life so they reset the amount each year and you have a fresh pot to claim from. 

The second thing to note is insurance hopping from year to year with pet insurance can cost you dearly. Molly has luxating patella which eventually will need an operation. It was initially diagnosed as a pulled muscle and if I had accepted that and then changed insurance companies and the knee problem later diagnosed my vets would be asked the first time she had shown any problems - which would have been the earlier time even if not diagnosed.

The third thing is breed, if there is an option of cockapoo and that is what you have and you choose crossbreed in an attempt to reduce the premium you may well find out in the event of a claim your whole policy is void due to your non-disclosure. All insurance works the same way, attempts to get lower costs by altering facts are not well thought of.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks 2ndhandgal. Pet Plan do seem to have the best reviews and reputation.

Virgin don't have a cockapoo cross breed option but do have a spaniel crossbreed which they put him down as. I told them the vet has him listed as a cockapoo crossbreed and as they don't have that option, they were fine with calling him a spaniel crossbreed.

I don't especially want to keep changing providers year after year and want to find one that I am happy with and stick with them. 

In all the years I've had dogs, I've never spent more than a few hundred on them I don't think (and never had insurance!) but I guess it might be different with this little bundle.

Thanks again


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is a walking disaster area  she also has pancreatitis and cost around £1000 when she was admitted to the emergency vets a couple of years ago. My recent claim for this years treatment to date was just under £500


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh dear, that's bad luck and thank goodness for insurance!


----------

